

Ask HN: How do you manage your startup ideas? - cjbarber

I personally use Evernote and Notational Velocity.<p>I'd love a system that would let me input free form text, and tag the notes with different projects or categories and then automatically organize them - currently what I do is either scroll down my notes and enter the new note at the right place, or just include a keyword so that I can search my notes. Neither are ideal - I'm sure there's something that does this already though.
======
michaelpinto
"The way to get started is to quit talking and begin doing." \-- Walt Disney

